# Prodigy Problems



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

I just finished installing my prodigy brake controller and am having problems with it continuing to brake after the brake pedal is released. Instead of going back to zero it fluctuates going from .10 up to 1.8 and everything in between after the brake pedal is released. The only way to get it back to zero is scroll the power knob all the way back to zero. The brake controller is mounted in a horizontal position. The trailer works great with my dads truck that is also equipped with a prodigy. Any idea what is causing this??


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> I just finished installing my prodigy brake controller and am having problems with it continuing to brake after the brake pedal is released. Instead of going back to zero it fluctuates going from .10 up to 1.8 and everything in between after the brake pedal is released. The only way to get it back to zero is scroll the power knob all the way back to zero. The brake controller is mounted in a horizontal position. The trailer works great with my dads truck that is also equipped with a prodigy. Any idea what is causing this??
> [snapback]63592[/snapback]​


I don't know what's causing this, but first thing I would do is swap your Prodigy for your dad's and see if it works in his truck. This way you will know if it's a truck/wiring problem, or internal to the Prodigy.

Slug


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Actually i would like to do that but he isnt local to me and its quite a drive to try his out. I wont be back there for at least a month. The thing is driving me nuts. Works great initially but continues to lightly brake after pedal is released and wont go back to zero with no type of error codes. We have a trip planned for thurs and need to get it figured out. I am thinking of trying to mount it slightly more vertical and try again.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Have you tried changing your boost setting. The tech that installed mine set mine on b.2 and I was having the same problem, so I lowered it to b.1 and it works fine now. You might have already tried this but it helped smooth out my braking.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

If the Prodigy controller itself is not bad, then it sounds like a problem with the brake light line. What is supposed to activate and de-activate the Prodigy is the brake light signal. In other words, when it sees the brake light signal it begins it's proportional braking thing, displaying the approximate applied voltage. When the brake light signal goes away, it stops, and should only display a lower case "c" (for "connected"). The wire that goes to the brake pedal switch is the RED wire out of the Prodigy. There are two wires on the brake pedal switch, so you have to choose the right one. The one that shows 0 volts with the pedal released and 12V with it depressed is the right one. If you connect to the wrong wire, the Prodigy will see a continuous 12V and behave exactly as you describe.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I go with Bob on this. It sounds like it is connected wrong, the brake request is not being released.

Did you use a factory pig tail or did you splice it in?


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

I double checked and made sure i connected to the wire with no pwer when the brake pedal is not depressed and receives power with the brake pedal depressed. I did use one of those plastic squeeze type of splice connectors though and am possibly wondering if its not a good enough connection. Maybe i should actually cut the wires and then splice them together??


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> I double checked and made sure i connected to the wire with no pwer when the brake pedal is not depressed and receives power with the brake pedal depressed. I did use one of those plastic squeeze type of splice connectors though and am possibly wondering if its not a good enough connection. Maybe i should actually cut the wires and then splice them together??
> [snapback]63605[/snapback]​


A poor connection at that point would cause the Prodigy to not activate at all. Almost sounds like a bad unit. Too bad you don't have one handy to swap out with.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am leaning that its a line voltage drain somehow... but to find out you will really need to find another Prodigy to swap it out with anothe Prodigy before you start taking our electrical lines apart...

as for the earlier comment about switching from B2 to B1 and the probelm going away sounds like a faulty Prodigy and should be looked at ....

I can switch mine from B1 to B2 to B3 and the reading says .C. until i put on the brake .. the iffernt "B" setings are determined by your TV nd TT size comparison...

for the Silverado Crew Cab with 23RS Prodigy recommends the B2 sitting....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Larry,

I'm going to buck the trend here, and suggest that you may have a bad Prodigy. Different boost settings should not cause this problem. Also, the manual is very specific that there are potential installation errors that will fry the unit.

I hope the other guys are right, and it's just a calibration issue, but...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

I managed to borrow a buddies prodigy and same problem occured. I am going to remove the plastic snap on brake line tap and wire it in better and see what happens. I know my ground and pos wires are good as they are connected directly to the battery with the proper gauge wire and the trailer brake wire should be good also. If its not that then i am assuming i am somehow getting some voltage feedback from the brake wire causing the prodigy to apply the brakes.......odd.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> In other words, when it sees the brake light signal it begins it's proportional braking thing, displaying the approximate applied voltage. When the brake light signal goes away, it stops, and should only display a lower case "c" (for "connected"). The wire that goes to the brake pedal switch is the RED wire out of the Prodigy. There are two wires on the brake pedal switch, so you have to choose the right one. The one that shows 0 volts with the pedal released and 12V with it depressed is the right one. If you connect to the wrong wire, the Prodigy will see a continuous 12V and behave exactly as you describe.
> [snapback]63600[/snapback]​


I think this sheds some light on why my prodigy activates and deactivates in accord with my emergency flashers...


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Well i am at my wits ends now. I have double and triple checked to make sure the proper colored wires are going to the right points and redid the brake wire connection. 
14 ga wire used through out
Black wire- wired to battery pos terminal
red wire- brake light switch
white wire- directly to battery neg terminal
blue wire -routed to back of vehicle connector

Everything starts off good. Connect the trailer and displays .C. Slide the manual knob over to the left and set the power knob to 6.0. Everything still cool. Hit the brakes and doesnt matter if you are moving or at a stand still the display majority of the time will not go back .C. and shows a low voltage value of around .2 to 1.8. The only way to keep the value from showing is to scroll the power knob back to zero. I can manually operate the brakes with no problems although i have to increase the power knob to manually brake and then return the power knob back to zero again.

I know its not the trailer as everything works great with my dads truck. The only other thing i can figure is i have a bad crimp connection some where. Looks like i may be soldering all of my connections tomorrow and probably give tekonsha a call


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What truck are you connecting it to? Don't you have the direct pug in pig tail as an option?


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

I am connecting it to a ford explorer and boy do i wish it had the direct plug in pig tail


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I'd take a close look at the wiring at the trailer plug in.

Danny


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

here is what happen to me when installing mine. I had the GM plug that came with my truck and another one from a 2004 Chevy. I used the one given to me and had the exact same problem as you. I found that the GM swapped the location of the Headlights and the Brake Signal on the fuse box. I always had 1.5-1.9 on the Prodigy. I didn't have brakes but if I turned on the headlights the brakes would work. A little investigation and I found that GM changed these two pins in 2003. Thats why if you order a controller plug for a GM they are listed 2000-2002 and 2003-up. Since I had already hardwired the prodigy harness to the connector I switched the pins on the connector and everything is just fine now. I know you don't have a GM but Double and Triple check the connections to make sure they correct.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Once you apply the brakes the first time, and it remains on, go back and check the voltage at the brake light switch. (Where the RED wire connects). Is it possible the switch is sticking? Also, I notice on the Prodigy wiring instructions, there are special instructions for Ford E and F series, but only for '89 to '91. I am assuming you vehicle is not that old.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

It's been awhile since I had to read the install instructions. But, don't the instructions indicate that the Prodigy needs to be installed within a certain range of angles? I know you said your's is horizontal. Mine is at a slight angle with the back of the unit lower than the front. You might want to reread the instructions on that.

Just a thought,
Bruce


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

TheMillers said:


> It's been awhile since I had to read the install instructions. But, don't the instructions indicate that the Prodigy needs to be installed within a certain range of angles? I know you said your's is horizontal. Mine is at a slight angle with the back of the unit lower than the front. You might want to reread the instructions on that.
> 
> Just a thought,
> Bruce
> [snapback]63745[/snapback]​


Actually, the Prodigy is smart enough to detect that condition, and flashes the upper or lower segments of the display to indicate it is too high, or too low.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I just installed a Prodigy on my '04 Duramax. I have not had a chance to tow my 5er with it yet. Hope I don't have this problem. I mounted mine horizontal on top of the dash, left hand side of the steering wheel.
Bob


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

TheMillers said:


> But, don't the instructions indicate that the Prodigy needs to be installed within a certain range of angles? I know you said your's is horizontal. [snapback]63745[/snapback]​


Several of us mount horizontal. It's within the recommended angles.

Ed


----------

